# Sunroom floor ideas



## brasilmom (Jan 9, 2009)

Greetings,

We will be working on our sunroom once springs arrives. Patio doors and windows will be replaced and the carpet will also be removed. The sunroom is about 13 x 13 (give or take), it has 2 baseboard heaters and no ac. The floor is a sunk in type, which we both dislikes. So, the idea is to build a floor to have all in the same level. We are not settle on the type of flooring to use, but carpet is certainly a bad decision. I guess we are left with tile or vinyl. We have a pool and I think hardwood is not a good choice either as the sunroom opens to the pool area. We are also considering a radiant floor, however we are not sure of the cost of it and how much does it cost to run, compared to the baseboard. I would like to get a bit of education on radiant floors, costs, installation, etc. If anyone can give me guidance I would appreciate it.

Thanks. Be well

Miriam


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello Mariam:
I would recommend the tile floor with the radiant heat. The tile will absorb heat in the day time while the sun shines in to release it later. The radiant heat could be powered by a solar panel with a closed loop with antifreeze; completely FREE! 
Obviously, the solar panel will not contribute heat at night unless there is a large storage tank. This could be supplemented with electric heaters for the short time you will occupy the room after dark. Then the room could be closed off and allowed to cool through the night and re-warm when the sun comes up.
Glenn


----------



## brasilmom (Jan 10, 2009)

Glenn,

I love the idea you gave. Solar power in WI, however, is not very easy to come by during the winter. We go days without any sun shining, and even when it shines I am not sure if it would be enough to generate energy to heat the room. Maybe I can look into wind generated power.... Huh, that's a thought.

Thanks. Be well

Miriam


----------



## spaz2965 (Jan 10, 2009)

I would also go with tile, you also mentioned that you don't like the sunken floor which means you will be raising it up, there for you will be able to insulate before sub floor goes down.


----------



## owencarpet (Jan 19, 2009)

Sunrooms are great!

I would consider using tile or if using vinyl, one of the luxury vinyl tile/plank styles instead of vinyl sheet goods.


----------

